# preferred method for attaching soffit and fascia?



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

I'm replacing all the soffit and fascia on my house. For the soffit I've used an air stapler in the past but won't have access to one this time. What size/type of screws do you prefer to attach soffit?

Fascia, what's your preferred fastening method? I've seen guys that face nail, and I've seen guys that use screws from the bottom. If screwing from the bottom what size/type of screw? Do you still face nail at the seams to prevent wind from catching, no face nails at all?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got any pictures.
What material are you using?
I've never seen anyone use a stapler or screws is this is just plywood and 1 X's, just galvinized ring shank nails. I like to use siding nails due to the smaller heads.


----------



## kaschmid3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Agree with joe. What material t u using sheet metal over wood, wood ? Vinyl PVC material


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

Sorry, using aluminum soffit and fascia over wood.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

galvy roofing nails for the soffit with the odd stainless steel ring shank cladding nail to prevent sag. . with stainless ring shank nails in the coil stock fascia


----------



## ThatDaveGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd usually prefer that someone else take care of it for me, but I rarely get that choice :laughing:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I just used my Hitachi pneumatic stapler for this task and it went like a breeze. Plated 1.25 Bugle head screws would work well too on a cordless light weight drill. 

I bought the little Bosch 12.5 volt drill and I am absolutely amazed by the torque this thing has. couple that tool with the Bosch Magnetic bit holder and you are good to go, or buy a pneumatic stapler. The advantage of the screw obviously being easy removal. The Bosch mag bit holder holds bugle head (Multi Purpose) screws square to the work and firm. Well worth the money.

No, I don't sell Bosch Tools, but I do own a mess of them :laughing: cause they are damn good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still no picture?
I have not seen aluminum soffit used for many years.
Does it have oval shape holes where the nails go?
Aluminum soffit needs aluminum nails not steel or it will corrode.
I only use stainless steel trim nails.
If I had a picture I could suggest a way to install the fashi so it will not buckle.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I nail up the soffit with stainless ring shank nails. Have also used roofing nails in the past.

The alu fascia I nail up with roofing nails after pre-drilling. I got so goddamned tired of those alu nails that I just use roofing nails because it is getting gutter on top anyway. If I had a gable end, I would use the alu nails and pre-drill deeply.


----------



## mech_gui (Mar 9, 2013)

how wide is the soffit 12", 24" if you have f-chanel against the wall and your going to cover in with al fascia you could use 1/2" staples in a stable arrow gun. done it many times never had any issues.


----------

